# The Tay Bridge



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Tay Rail Bridge - The main line railway across the Firth of Tay between the city of Dundee and Fife.
Long exposure taken at sunset.

Tay Bridge Dundee by Ravinder Bindra, on Flickr


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Lovely atmosphere in that shot.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Thank you. I'm not as happy with it. I will go back and try again soon.


----------

